# Der Silvester und Neujahr's Thread



## Kharell (31. Dezember 2006)

Hey buffed'ler,

kommt gut ins neue Jahr. Trinkt nicht zuviel, feiert aber mal richtig ab. Viel Spaß dann, wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Delta Cookie (31. Dezember 2006)

wünsche dir und den rest der community auch ein frohes neues jahr (auch wenn NOCH 2006 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Neronis (31. Dezember 2006)

Verschüttete Träume, Bilder aus alten Tagen,
vom Wahnsinn, den ich lebte, und was sie mir heute sagen.
Ich schlief zu wenig und ich trank zuviel,
Die Schmerzen im Kopf warn ein vertrautes Gefühl.


--------------------------------------------------

Ich trinke auf, auf gute Freunde, verlorene Liebe,
auf alte Götter und auf neue Ziele.
Auf den ganz normalen Wahnsinn, auf das was einmal war.
Darauf, dass alles endet und auf ein neues Jahr, auf ein neues Jahr!


Ich trink einen auf euch ;D


----------



## ADDi (31. Dezember 2006)

jo auch von meiner familie und mir allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches jahr 2007


----------



## TaZz (31. Dezember 2006)

Jo wünsche euch der Community und den Mitarbeitern von Buffed alles gute im neuen Jahr und bleibt so wie ihr seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekromantus (31. Dezember 2006)

Jup von mir auch alle guten Wünsche für's neue Jahr
und bleibt die Alten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ganz besonders an alle Hordler,ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2007 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Aber auch an die Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Delta Cookie (1. Januar 2007)

Neronis schrieb:


> Verschüttete Träume, Bilder aus alten Tagen,
> vom Wahnsinn, den ich lebte, und was sie mir heute sagen.
> Ich schlief zu wenig und ich trank zuviel,
> Die Schmerzen im Kopf warn ein vertrautes Gefühl.
> ...


Das ist aus
_Böhse Onkelz - Gute freunde_

und nochmals guten rutsch und frohes neujahr ^^


----------



## yves1993 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo. 

Also ich wollte mal diesen Thread für den heutigen Tag eröffnen und Euch mal fragen was ihr heute so alles an Silvester tun werdet! Abends mit Freunden irgendwo feiern, oder bleibt ihr doch lieber gemütlich Zuhause?

Wenns geht bitte nur heute posten!
Also ich habe mir schon einiges an Feuerwerk für heut Abend gekauft und werde auch mit einigen Böllern herumexperimentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann schreibt mal was ihr heute so vor habt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Dezember 2009)

Auf keinen Fall mach ich das:

Ich geh wahrscheins zu jmd.


----------



## yves1993 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hrhr den kenn ich sogar noch oO^^

Jo sowas ist einfach nur dumm, naja wenigstens wird da die Dummheit mit Schmerzen belohnt...und er wird bei jedem Stuhlgang daran erinnert...GZ


----------



## geniushendrix (31. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja, etwas ruhiger diesmal, keine Dizze oder so, wir sind bei Freunden eingeladen zum racletten (yammi) und dann machen wir Gesellschaftsspiele und ich will mir ja unbedingt nachher noch den nackte pistole marathon auf sky reinziehn! Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen: um Mitternacht raus und Raketen steigen lassen (aber auch nicht viele, ich lass mein Geld lieber woanders).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2009)

Jo, GEILES VIDEO xD ^^ 

Ich mache heute abend nix! doch ich bestelle meinen neuen Pc beim Freund. 

Und Vielleicht gehe ich noch mit einem andren freund weg.


----------



## Gramarye (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich feier bei Freunden ne nette Party mit Böllern und Raketen zum Jahreswechsel...lso nicht wirklich was Besonderes.

BTW: Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Davatar (31. Dezember 2009)

FEIERABEEEEEND! Euch allen nen guten Rutsch, ich geh jetzt nach Hause und heute nacht geht die Post ab!


----------



## Kleipd (31. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> FEIERABEEEEEND! Euch allen nen guten Rutsch, ich geh jetzt nach Hause und heute nacht geht die Post ab!



danke dir auch


----------



## Manitu2007 (31. Dezember 2009)

oh man das Video kenn ich noch nicht. Aber wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein?

wie dem auch sei, nicht soviel Trinken, nicht um 23:59 Autofahren und sich auf keinen fall Raketen im Hintern anzünden.


Guten rutsch 2010

mfg


----------



## Hackseputt (31. Dezember 2009)

wir wollten eigentlich zu freunden gehen, die haben aber keine Zeit mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja, bleib ich halt zuhause und esse weisswürschte xD und böllern versteht sich von selbst.

Aber: 
*Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und mögen eure guten Vorsätze auch halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> *Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und mögen eure guten Vorsätze auch halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bloss nicht xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

ich freu mich schon 
um 6-7 zum kumpel und dann gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2009)

Alleine mit einer Flasche Wein im dunklen Zimmer sitzen O_o


----------



## yves1993 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hehe jo.
Danke schonmal für die paar Antworten...na dann bin ich für heute auch mal weg vom PC, euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...und ja das geht auch ohne Gleitcreme...!


----------



## BlizzLord (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010! 

Möge die Macht mit euch sein.


----------



## xxhajoxx (31. Dezember 2009)

Paar Kollegen kommen zu mir dann ordentlich einen Heben und dabei iwelche Filme gucken und um Mitternacht paar Raketen steigen lassen nichts besonderes also ^^


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Alleine mit einer Flasche Wein im dunklen Zimmer sitzen O_o



Endlich ein Foto von Selor gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nah ich machs mir gemütlich zuhause mit der Famillie oder so, kA was so toll dran ist am anderen Morgen im neuen Jahr mit nem Schädel wie ne Tonne aufzuwachen und keine ahnung zu haben was man getan hat^^ Geiler Beginn von nem neuen Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> kA was so toll dran ist am anderen Morgen im neuen Jahr mit nem Schädel wie ne Tonne aufzuwachen und keine ahnung zu haben was man getan hat^^ Geiler Beginn von nem neuen Jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vll denken einige leute, da sind dann die vorsätze schneller vergessen als gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (31. Dezember 2009)

Party bei nem Mannschaftskollegen mit reichlich Snacks und Alkohol. Oha ...


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll denken einige leute, da sind dann die vorsätze schneller vergessen als gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin so ehrlich und nehm mir gar nix vor, ist eh sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe zu einem Freund spiel Xbox, schau  ein paar Filme an und lass um Mitternacht Raketen für 6€ in die Luft gehne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (31. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Alleine mit einer Flasche Wein im dunklen Zimmer sitzen O_o







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...das stimmt mich traurig *fühl Dich eingeladen*

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles Jahr 2010!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.:
Schön feiern mit der Familie und Freunden.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Selor muss heute noch Inventar von seinem Star Trek Zeug durchführen! >: D


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2009)

Am Arsch! 
Bruder ist bei seiner Freundin und Muttern bei ihrem Freund und ich habs erst vor 2 Tagen erfahren, zufällig, weil mein Bruder laut telefonierte und ich danebenstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (31. Dezember 2009)

Weiß jemand ob man an der Tankstelle Böller etc. kaufen kann?
Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Cubia19 (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir einen Guten Rutsch^^!


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2009)

Also ich ...feier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe gestern meinen 18. reingefeiert ^^...ich möchte keinen Alkohol mehr sehen.
Und ja ich habe heute also Geburtstag ^^

Guten Rutsch !


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH HOMER!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feaser (31. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch nen guten rutsch


----------



## Hackseputt (31. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man an der Tankstelle Böller etc. kaufen kann?



ja. musst dich aber beeilen, da viele da kaufen xD

@El Homer: Happy Birthday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist auch cool an Silvester Geburtstag zu haben, so wie am 29. Februar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ist auch cool an Silvester Geburtstag zu haben, so wie am 29. Februar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mein schwesterherz hat am 1 Jaenner geburtstag, sozusagen ein geschenk fuer uns <<3


----------



## TR4CO (31. Dezember 2009)

Also das mit der Flasche Wein macht wirklich traurig.. wärste nich gute 700-800 km von mir entfernt würd ich glatt sagen komm' vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euch auch nen guten Rutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Böller und gedöns hat mir mein Bruder gekauft hehe (bin noch kene 18 => wird schwer da ran zu kommen^^)
Und werde mit der Familie schön essen (wuhu Fondue) und n freund kommt vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem zock ich dann noch irgendwat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viele grüße *teller mit knabbereien und keksen hinstell*


----------



## Tabuno (31. Dezember 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ja. musst dich aber beeilen, da viele da kaufen xD


Dann werd ich mal mein Glück versuchen...


----------



## Vizard (31. Dezember 2009)

Allen Buffies nen Guten Rutsch und ein Frohes Neues Jahr auch von mir.
BtW: Wie wird man 2010 abkürzen? 10? 010? oder ganz was anderes?

MfG Vizard


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

ICH FEIERER SILVESTER IN WOW.

























nicht.

Guten Rutsch ^^


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Wo bleibt denn LoD, um uns die ganze Feiertagstimmung zu versauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2009)

Ganz einfach '10 und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn LoD, um uns die ganze Feiertagstimmung zu versauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er? Ist gestern verreckt^^


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> er? Ist gestern verreckt^^



Da bin ich aber froh ! xD


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Dezember 2009)

Heute wird zu Bekannten gepilgert, gefeiert, gezockt, gegessen usw.

*FROHES NEUES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Ein frohes neues Jahr

Und um es zu feiern ein Zitat von iBash.



> <bene> hey leute!hiermit möchte ich euch zu meiner cs1.6-silvesterparty einladen.ich dachte mir wir treffen uns alle so gegen 23.30uhr aufm server.dann erklimmen wir alle zusammen den berg auf nuke und pünktlich um 0.00uhr schmeißen wir alle unsere granaten in die luft und lassen es so richtig knallen!was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> <willi> lol du nerd...ich verbring silvester in WOW wie alle normalen leute.



Edit: Achja hab wohl auch das Thema ein bisschen verfehlt.
Also ich werde mit meiner Familie und den Nachbaren zusammen feiern.


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema, Danke.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Na dann schreibt mal was ihr heute so vor habt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Firun schrieb:


> Bleibt bitte beim Thema, Danke.


dragon1 hat heute LoD flamen vor, also passts doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Silvester ist mist lauter besoffene jugendliche die durch die straßen wanken um im suff ihre erbärmliche Existenz zu vergessen

edit: trotzdem euch allen n guten rutsch
edit: ich werde mit meiner familie bissl was essen (raclette) und mir dann dieses tolle spektakel (-.-) ansehen dann geh ich schlafen


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Silvester ist mist lauter besoffene jugendliche die durch die straßen wanken um im suff ihre erbärmliche Existenz zu vergessen
> 
> edit: trotzdem euch allen n guten rutsch



Ich wusste, dass du kommen würdest *Tränen in die Augen bekomm*

Machst du denn heute wirklich so garnichts?


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

nein ich mache gar nichts


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2009)

Rutscht alle gut rein!! Aber fallt nich aufs Mowl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal schaun ob ich morgen verkatert aufwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso dass 2te war ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Mal schaun ob ich morgen verkatert aufwach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mal schauen, ob du überhaupt noch aufwachst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mal schauen, ob du überhaupt noch aufwachst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nee ich trink eig nix nur zum anstoßen mehr nich^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

ich werd mich in den nächsten paar stunden entscheiden müssen ob ich auf ne party geh oder mit meiner familie feier


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds btw son selten dämlicher Ausdruck "Rutscht gut rüber" wtf ich rutsch gar nirgends hin o.O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

höchstens innen kamel poppes


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH HOMER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Hackseputt schrieb:


> ja. musst dich aber beeilen, da viele da kaufen xD
> 
> @El Homer: Happy Birthday
> 
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bist du das auf deinem Avatar  

Na ja alles gute dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Silvester ist mist lauter besoffene jugendliche die durch die straßen wanken um im suff ihre erbärmliche Existenz zu vergessen



Ich frag mich bei solchen Aussagen immer, in welcher Stadt man sowas erlebt, dass es einen sogar Silvester vermiest?


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei solchen Aussagen immer, in welcher Stadt man sowas erlebt, dass es einen sogar Silvester vermiest?


ausserdem wett ich dass LoD hier nur seinen Text abzieht und dann selber sauft^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ausserdem wett ich dass LoD hier nur seinen Text abzieht und dann selber sauft^^


sry wette verloren


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bist du das auf deinem Avatar



das ist, glaub ich, abbath von immortal


----------



## Perkone (31. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich von Sylvester schon lang nix mehr halte und ich keinen Bock hatte mitn Zug zu meinen Freunden zu fahren um zu feiern, bleib ich daheim und mach das, was ich immer mach: Irgendwas zocken.
Allen anderen die sich unbedingt wegen eines solchen Events wegsaufen müssen - habt Spaß dabei ^^


----------



## Independent (31. Dezember 2009)

> Silvester ist mist lauter besoffene jugendliche die durch die straßen wanken um im suff ihre erbärmliche Existenz zu vergessen



Das klingt doch toll. Dieser Nebeneffekt mit der Existenz is nur das Resultat eines spaßigen Abends. Was machst du? Sorry Lord, aber bei solchen Aussagen denke ich immer an Kellerkinder. 

Wurdest du gehänselt? Wurdest du verprügelt? Kein Sex?


Setz dich auf meine Couch:





EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH IHR NAPPEL!


----------



## Irandor (31. Dezember 2009)

So ich wünsch euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles neues Jahr 2010 bleibt Gesund und viel Erfolg in allem was ihr macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Feiert nicht so dolle rein.


Schöne Grüße


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bist du das auf deinem Avatar
> 
> Na ja alles gute dann
> 
> ...



Nein, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DER schrieb:


> das ist, glaub ich, abbath von immortal


Genau ^^


----------



## Dresdor von Anub´arak (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche euch einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr. Hoff ich kommt mir reichlich freude und Alk ins neue jahr ich denk an euch wenn ich mir heut abenden die Kleider vom leib raise und party mache 


Euer Dresdor aka Gian-Luca Muratore


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Dresdor schrieb:


> [...]



Es gibt hier einen tollen Silvesterthread, da kannst du deine Glückwünsche loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Danke, dass ich mit verschoben wurde, jetzt bin ich der Idiot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Es gibt hier einen tollen Silvesterthread, da kannst du deine Glückwünsche loswerden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



h3h3


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich bleib definitiv zu hause. Feuerwerk werd ich mir auch nur ansehen. Da wo ich wohne ist schlecht "Raketezünden".


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich bleib definitiv zu hause. Feuerwerk werd ich mir auch nur ansehen. Da wo ich wohne ist schlecht "Raketezünden".


in der nähe von nem waffenlager?


----------



## Redryujin (31. Dezember 2009)

von mir auch noch einen guten Rutsch.

So jetzt muss ich wieder zurück zur Silvesterparty.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> in der nähe von nem waffenlager?



Nein, aber wir haben keine Gelegenheit Raketen zu zünden. Wir können ja schlecht versuchen sie aus dem Fenster zu schießen. Aber selbst wenn, jetzt ist es eh zu spät.


----------



## Pereace2010 (31. Dezember 2009)

Bin ich hier richtig?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mitternachtsthread?
Der Mod mit dem hübschen Frauenfoto called Lillyan hat mich hier hin geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Indem Sinne guten Rutsch Leude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muerr (31. Dezember 2009)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Der Mod mit dem hübschen Frauenfoto called Lillyan hat mich hier hin geschickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf jeden Fall die hübscheste Moderatorin....wenn ich mir die Bemerkung erlauben darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

Hiermit wünsche ich auch der gesamten Community ein gesegntes Neues Jahr(zehnt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt alle gut rein.

greetz


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

Achja, frohes Neues. Viel glück bei dem was ihr euch für das neue Jahr vorgenommen habt. In 15 Minuten ist es soweit!


----------



## Firun (1. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Der erste Thread, der in diesem Jahr geschlossen wird^^?


----------



## schleicher77 (1. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Frohes und gesundes 2010  wünsche ich allen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## ipercoop (1. Januar 2010)

Meine Fresse hier meinen irgenwelchen Idioten C-Böller auf uns zu werfen und wenn man die Polizei anruft sagen die nur da können wir imo nichts tun.
Haha klar und wenn hier jemand schwer verletzt wird..


----------



## pcpanta1 (1. Januar 2010)

gibt es Leute die an Silvester Sex haben?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2010)

Oh man, das wars mit schlafen. Bis 1:30 wird das hier garantiert noch weiter gehen, wenn nicht länger.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2010)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> gibt es Leute die an Silvester Sex haben?



Heißt ja wohl nicht umsonst "knallen". Höhöhöhöhö


----------



## Rubinweapon (1. Januar 2010)

happy new farming 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdragen (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues jahr 2010 und viel glück in real life und wow und was ihr sonst noch so online zockt ^^


----------



## Braintaxx (1. Januar 2010)

wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes neues und möge die nächste generation der piefke mehr hirn bekommen auf buffed.de 


lg


----------



## Gabberchen (1. Januar 2010)

das selbe wie die anderen auch


----------



## Kriegsfalke (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues!!!!


----------



## Gosmork (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen :-)


----------



## Bodog (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## SinjiD (1. Januar 2010)

euch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr und viel spaß beim computer zocken und konsolen rocken !
Prost Neujahr!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Januar 2010)

dann sag ich nu auch ma frohes neues


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Der erste Thread, der in diesem Jahr geschlossen wird^^?


Nein ... wenn man so unter Wow-Allgemein schaut.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Januar 2010)

frohes neues


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues!!!!


----------



## Healguard (1. Januar 2010)

Ein Frohes Neues natürlich auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dass all eure Vorsätze (ob die immer so gut sind, lasse ich hier jetzt mal außen stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) in Erfüllung gehen und ich hoffe, ihr bleibt alle gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo 2010.!


Warum macht man eigentlich da immer so ein Spektakel drum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## macgyver (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues
Bleibt artig im neuen Jahr !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr =)


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

schreckliches neues jahr... GTFO MIT SILVESTER <.<


----------



## headache84 (1. Januar 2010)

NEUES   FROHES  !!!!!!

verdammt schon wieder was vergimpt ^^


----------



## pitmen (1. Januar 2010)

Merry X-Mas nachträglich ihr Suchtis da draußen & viel Gesundheit sowie alles gute für's  kommende Jahr von meiner RL Wow Gilden Fete!
9 Besoffene Wow Zocker / innen haben gaaaaanz viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Januar 2010)

FROHES ALTES!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2010)

frohes neues auch vom forenbuddha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> frohes neues auch vom forenbuddha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey sean schön dasdes aus da anstalt zu uns geschafft hast^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. Januar 2010)

Me said:


FROHES NEUES AN ALLE GAMER, FLAMER und HILFESUCHENDEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ICh hoffe ihr seit gut reingrutscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal nette grüße an Lillyan


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. Januar 2010)

Von meiner Seite auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr ! Feiert noch schön oder feiert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Flamer, die meinen ob man denn kein RL hat, weil man um die Zeit an Silvester in nem Forum schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shengai (1. Januar 2010)

*Frohes neues euch allen!*


----------



## Legendary (1. Januar 2010)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> gibt es Leute die an Silvester Sex haben?



Du vielleicht nicht, btw wie die meisten Spieler (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber ich kann mich grad nicht beschweren. :>

An alle anderen: Frohes neues Jahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (1. Januar 2010)

Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (1. Januar 2010)

Mein toller Thread wurde von irgendeinem Penner geschlossen :/


----------



## Noxiel (1. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Mein toller Thread wurde von irgendeinem Penner geschlossen :/



Bitte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Mein toller Thread wurde von irgendeinem Penner geschlossen :/


ich würd sagen ban inc^^


----------



## pixeljedi (1. Januar 2010)

gesundes neues euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Januar 2010)

Naaaa, heute ist schließlich 2010, ein gutes Jahr um mit noch besseren Vorsätzen zu beginnen. Ich lasse ausnahmsweise mal Gnade vor Recht ergehen und pichel jetzt lieber noch ein bisschen Randalier-Brause ehe ich ins Bett gehe.

Edit: 
Achja richtig. Ein Frohes Neues Jahr Euch Allen. Auf das 2010 besser als 2009 wird.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2010)

Nach einem richtig beschissenem 2009, hoffe ich auf ein tolles 2010! Yeah, Neujahr!


----------



## Kishou (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf ein gutes neues Jahr...


----------



## Sin (1. Januar 2010)

2 Flaschen Wein allein waren defintiv zuviel. Dennoch ein recht interessanter abend gewesen. Leider wissen die meisten einen guten tropfen nicht zu würdigen und greifen lieber zu Bier. Banausen!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> 2 Flaschen Wein allein waren defintiv zuviel. Dennoch ein recht interessanter abend gewesen. Leider wissen die meisten einen guten tropfen nicht zu würdigen und greifen lieber zu Bier. Banausen!


pff das sind halt flaschen


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff das sind halt *flaschen*




HA, blickste den!


----------



## villain (1. Januar 2010)

hallo nachteulen!


frohes neues jahr euch allen!

prost!

/bowle schlürf


----------



## Dominau (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues...
*einen trink auf die neuen games*


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsche auch allen Nen Schönes Und Neues Jahr Mein jahr Fing nicht ganz Gut an :> Sage nur Hand Schmerzen =(


----------



## Neriat (1. Januar 2010)

Delta schrieb:


> ...frohes neujahr ^^


----------



## abe15 (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin fix und fertig also spar ich mir die vielen Worte *gg*


----------



## rovdyr (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsche auch ein frohes Neues...


----------



## ZeroGS (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls ein frohes neues Jahr! Hoffe mal ihr habt es alle ohne großere Probleme rüber geschafft!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues ihr Kellerkinder, Besserwisser, Niedrigwattbirnen und Sozial verhinderte! Auf ein gutes 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin übrigens noch bei nem Kumpel untergekommen hatten viel Spaß (ohne uns zu besaufen!)!!


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues allen miteinander!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2010)

Damit hätten ja dann offiziell den 02.01.10. Also schließe ich hier ab.


----------

